# A few labs and spaniels and a baby lurcher.



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

Here's a few pics of my hooligans 

Coby










Gemma










Teagan










Molly










Kelly and Gemma










Jade (taken a while back as she's now 7 months old)










Cant seem to find one of Mindy so i will add one later.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Fab pics of a lovely bunch - they are a credit to you


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Beautiful dogs, I assume you work your labs and spaniel, great photo of Teagan, so proud.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pictures,, you have some cracking dogs,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely dogs you have there


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

you got lovely dogs there
nice to see them working as well


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

lovely pics  stunning dog


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

Fab pictures.

Beautiful dogs.

Mel


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

They are gorgeous!!!


----------

